# é/está casado



## Dymn

Olá,

Há qualquer diferença neste contexto?   Por exemplo:

_Ele _____ _casado com uma portuguesa há dez anos._

Agradeço desde já


----------



## Ari RT

Eu sou casado, esta é uma condição/característica/atributo permanente. Eu = casado, sem modulação do segundo membro da igualdade. Difere de ser solteiro. 
Quando há uma determinação de tempo, penso que seja válido "estar" casado. Hoje eu estou casado, amanhã quem sabe? Há dez anos que estou casado com a mesma mulher.
Sou doente, tenho uma condição crônica qualquer. Estive com gripe durante a semana passada, espero estar melhor semana que vem. 
Em resumo, é o atributo que "pede" o verbo e o critério é semântico.


----------



## Carfer

Só acrescentaria que, quando usamos '_ser_', o que está em causa é, essencialmente, um atributo da pessoa ('_sou casado'/'sou solteiro'/ 'sou divorciado'), _sem considerar as vicissitudes a que o estado_ (casado/solteiro/etc.) _possa estar sujeito, à semelhança, por exemplo, de '_sou feio/bonito/etc_.'. Em todo o caso, é indiferente dizer '_fui casado/estive casado/ dez anos', _sem prejuízo da pequena nuance que '_estar_' pode introduzir, pondo ênfase na temporalidade, na transitoriedade ou na natureza acidental do estado ('_estou doente_' contra '_sou doente_', por exemplo).


----------



## Dymn

Ari RT said:


> Eu sou casado, esta é uma condição/característica/atributo permanente. Eu = casado, sem modulação do segundo membro da igualdade. Difere de ser solteiro.





Carfer said:


> Só acrescentaria que, quando usamos '_ser_', o que está em causa é, essencialmente, um atributo da pessoa ('_sou casado'/'sou solteiro'/ 'sou divorciado'), _sem considerar as vicissitudes a que o estado_ (casado/solteiro/etc.) _possa estar sujeito, à semelhança, por exemplo, de '_sou feio/bonito/etc_.'.


Acho difícil fazer a diferença, porque solteiro é um estado mais ou menos duradouro e casado é (suposto ser) um estado permanente. Já "_estou feio/bonito_" entendo que é porque hoje me arrumei mal/bem, e com o verbo "_ser_" seria uma qualidade inerente a mim.



Ari RT said:


> Quando há uma determinação de tempo, penso que seja válido "estar" casado. Hoje eu estou casado, amanhã quem sabe? Há dez anos que estou casado com a mesma mulher.


Encontrei vários exemplos na imprensa portuguesa sem nenhuma referência temporal, embora seja verdade que há uma tendença a adicionar uma. Esta frase soa-lhe bem?

_É a primeira vez que um primeiro-ministro leva para o número 10 de Downing Street uma mulher com quem não *está casado*._


----------



## Carfer

Dymn said:


> Esta frase soa-lhe bem?
> 
> _É a primeira vez que um primeiro-ministro leva para o número 10 de Downing Street uma mulher com quem não *está casado*._



Perfeitamente bem, mas se dissesse '_com quem não é casado_' estaria igualmente bem. Isto é difícil de explicar - e até de racionalizar, porque, na realidade é a força do hábito ou o costume que condiciona a escolha por um ou por outro e não é nada difícil encontrar exemplos que contradigam a "regra" (se se pode falar de regra, de tão fluída que ela é), mas a minha impressão é de que o que releva não é tanto a situação objectiva, mas o enfoque do falante. Se está a referir-se ao atributo em abstracto (é casado, é bonito, é feio), sem condicionantes, designadamente temporais, usa o verbo '_ser_', se, pelo contrário o vê numa perspectiva concreta, com dimensão temporal, prefere o _'estar_'. No caso, quem escreveu isso teve sobretudo em conta o momento: foi _a primeira vez_ (vicissitude temporal) que um primeiro ministro levou para o nº10 alguém com quem nesse momento (de novo, o tempo) não estava casado. A diferença quando digo '_sou velho_' e '_estou velho_' é que, no primeiro caso, quem tem mais de 70 anos é necessariamente velho, é velho abstraindo de qualquer outra consideração, ao passo que '_estou velho_' se reporta à condição a que cheguei, ao estado actual (o peso dos anos, o estado físico, as doenças). E o mesmo se disser '_sou feio_' (qualidade intrínseca, imune às vicissitudes temporais) e '_estou feio_', situação actual, fruto do tempo, de não me arranjar ou de outra causa qualquer, isto é, produto do tempo e das circunstâncias. É basicamente isso, parece-me. Agora, claro, há muitas excepções e variantes (felizmente), e algumas completamente ilógicas ou contrárias à tal regra de base de que o que é permanente é '_ser_' e o que não é, '_estar_' ('_está morto_', por exemplo).

P.S. Entretanto ocorreu-me que, na frase que Dymn nos trouxe,  '_uma mulher com quem não é casado'_ poderia sugerir que o primeiro-ministro é casado, mas com outra pessoa que não aquela que levou para Downing Street._ 'Com quem não está casado' _não parece dar lugar à mesma ambiguidade e talvez seja uma razão importante para optar aqui por '_estar_' em vez de '_ser_'*.*


----------



## gvergara

Olá, 

Já que a pergunta é essencialmente a mesma, prefiro seguir com este fio em vez de abrir um fio novo. No artículo da Wikipédia sobre a Daniela Mercury, diz-se:
_
Entre 1984 e 1996, ela *foi *casada com o engenheiro eletrônico Zalther Portela Laborda Póvoas, com quem teve dois filhos; o músico Gabriel Póvoas, nascido em 3 de setembro de 1985 e a bailarina Giovana Póvoas nascida em 9 de dezembro de 1986.
[...]
Em 2008 começou a namorar o publicitário italiano Marco Scabia, com quem *foi *casada de 2009 a 2012. Em 2013_...

Soa bem _ser _nestes casos? No primeiro, parece-me como se se estivesse empregando a voz passiva, e na segunda não compreendo por que se empregou ser e não estar. Em castelhano usaríamos _estar _em ambos os casos. 

Muito obrigado,

G.


----------



## Carfer

Perfeitamente bem e o mesmo sucederia com '_esteve_', em qualquer dos casos. Como disse, não me parece haver uma regra que imponha um verbo em detrimento de outro, sem prejuízo de '_estar_' poder acentuar a dimensão temporal ou a transitoriedade do estado. O que também me parece é que, em ambos os casos, apesar de terem uma limitação temporal expressa, esse aspecto temporal foi desconsiderado pelo autor do texto. O que ele quer dizer é que o estado de Daniela Mercury nesse período '_foi_' o de casada com F... É semelhante ao que ocorre quando se descreve o currículo de alguém: _'Entre 19xx e 19xx foi director de...', 'entre 20xx e 20xx foi presidente de ...'. _Nestes casos, aliás, com a particularidade de que nem sequer consideraria a possibilidade de escrever '_esteve_', malgrado haver uma delimitação temporal e os cargos serem transitórios. Definitivamente, acho que tudo isto só se explica pelo costume.


----------



## Donn

Carfer said:


> Entretanto ocorreu-me que, na frase que Dymn nos trouxe, '_uma mulher com quem não é casado'_ poderia sugerir que o primeiro-ministro é casado, mas com outra pessoa que não aquela que levou para Downing Street._ 'Com quem não está casado' _não parece dar lugar à mesma ambiguidade e talvez seja uma razão importante para optar aqui por '_estar_' em vez de '_ser_'*.*



Pode explicar mais, tem aplicação mais geral?  Ou seja um uso particular a casamento?  Talvez com _com quem não está casado_, haja sinal que mais tarde podemos esperar casamento?  Se não, seria mais simples, por mim, entender que errou e devia usado "ser."

O assunto parece surgir com frequência aqui, e por mim eu suspeito que a regra é mais bem conhecido por eles que nunca ouvi a regra.  Ou alias, naturalmente existe uma regra verdadeira, mas não é facilmente comunicada, e não rigorosamente cumprida.  Na visita previa, consideramos _está morto_, que diz que mortalidade chegou ainda que seja permanente.  Mas que pensa - _pouca oportunidade, porque as cidades *são* mortas durante a noite_ - é aceitavel, não é?  porque nos interessamos aqui no estado neste momento.  Podem ser mortas ou vivas durante o dia.


----------



## Carfer

Exactamente. '_As cidades são mortas durante a noite_' não é só aceitável como é, de facto, correcto. '_Mortas_' tem aí um sentido figurado, o de que, durante a noite, às cidades lhes falta movimento, actividade, gente, animação, bulício. É uma característica delas durante a noite. Dizemos que são '_mortas_' como podemos dizer que são bonitas ou feias, ou modernas ou antigas. Falamos de uma característica que as define e que tem continuidade. É um atributo seu.
Não entendi o seu ponto em relação à regra. Como digo, não me parece que haja uma regra quanto ao uso de '_ser_' e '_estar_' e, se se entender que há, é meramente tendencial. '_Ser_' está associado a atributos permanentes, '_estar_' a  estados transitórios, mas o que mais há são excepções, nomeadamente o caso típico de '_estar morto_' (agora em sentido próprio), uma vez que a morte de um ser vivo é definitiva.  Compreendo a dificuldade para os nativos das línguas que não fazem distinção entre '_ser_' e _'estar_', ou, no caso dos falantes de espanhol, entre '_ser casado_' e '_estar casado_' (distinção, de resto, que nós próprios também temos dificuldade em racionalizar e justificar, valendo-nos na prática, obviamente, o facto de sermos nativos e sabermos qual é o uso e o costume). 
Quanto à afirmação sobre o PM britânico, não há na frase nenhuma implicação sobre a possibilidade de ele vir a casar com a companheira. O articulista refere-se apenas ao estado actual do PM, ao facto de que neste momento não está casado com ela. A ideia que me dá, porém, é que dizer '_com quem não é casado_' poderia insinuar ou permitir passar a ideia de que o PM pode '_ser casado_' com outra pessoa. '_Não está casado' _ limita a afirmação ao momento e à situação presente, dá menos margem para alguém pensar num segundo sentido. Em todo o caso, deixando de parte a subtileza - que, como todas as subtilezas, pode ser diferentemente entendida - não haveria mal nenhum em ter escrito '_é casado_'. Não creio que seja um uso particular, restrito ao casamento, e que não se possa fazer a mesma distinção noutros casos, mas  penso que estes malabarismos com os sentidos não se prestam a generalizações. Por isso, só vendo.
Talvez isto seja útil:
Os verbos ser e estar com um adjectivo - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa
Ser e estar + particípio passado - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## Donn

Carfer said:


> A ideia que me dá, porém, é que dizer '_com quem não é casado_' poderia insinuar ou permitir passar a ideia de que o PM pode '_ser casado_' com outra pessoa.



As referências não clarificaram, como é que trouxe isso de "ser"?  É possível explicar?  Ou talvez seja para explicar o sentido de "estar" que seria "limitado à situação presente"?


Carfer said:


> Como digo, não me parece que haja uma regra quanto ao uso de '_ser_' e '_estar_' e, se se entender que há, é meramente tendencial. '_Ser_' está associado a atributos permanentes, '_estar_' a estados transitórios, mas o que mais há são excepções, nomeadamente o caso típico de '_estar morto_' (agora em sentido próprio), uma vez que a morte de um ser vivo é definitiva.



Mas isso é regra, embora com excepções como tem toda regra.  As suas referências citam o mesmo.  Que estou a dizer é que haveria menos excepções com melhor regra, se for possível clarificar que o uso depende não no estado da referente, mas no intenção da oração relativamente ao estado.  O mesmo caso - _quando eu cheguei na cidade, estava morto._  Mesma cidade, mesma estado, quem fala tem cada perspectiva.  Quem interesse mais no transição, usa "estar", menos interesse usa "ser."  Mas esse PM ... como interessamos no transição?  Minha teoria está in estado de ruína.


----------



## guihenning

Donn said:


> As referências não clarificaram, como é que trouxe isso de "ser"? É possível explicar? Ou talvez seja para explicar o sentido de "estar" que seria "limitado à situação presente"


Me parece que tenha sido uma escolha a esmo, porque ambas as frases me parecem igualmente possíveis, mas a tônica do momento presente só é bem expressa por 'estar'.

Será que poderemos mesmo falar de regra? Parece-me antes que tudo se baseie na premissa de permanente/transitório e que o falante possa, _a depender de como aborda uma situação_ [vide aqui o exemplo da cidade ser morta ou estar morta], escolher entre um e outro verbo, exceto quando haja um impedimento sintático/semântico-gramatical, como com 'morto' por exemplo. Parece-me, assim, que o que nos impede de dizer 'ele é morto' seja 1) o uso e 2) a existência da voz passiva, que parece gritar na cabeça 'mas morto *por quem?*'. Ou talvez seja antes 2) que force 1) a existir?
Se fosse criar uma regra, eu porcamente a elaboraria como: se for permanente: é ser, tendencialmente. Se for transitório ou claramente situado no tempo, estar. Caso a língua permita as duas construções, o verbo adequado será 'estar' se 'ser' criar uma voz passiva que automaticamente crie a pergunta '_por quem?/pelo quê?_'.

Ainda sobre o exemplo da cidade, porém, eu enxergo duas situações bem distintas "a noite a cidade é morta" — característica que lhe é intrínseca, mas '*quando* cheguei a cidade estava morta que só ela', refiro-me aqui ao um dado momento específico que so poderá ser expresso por 'estar' e não por 'ser'. Aqui não há outra opção, a frase ficaria inaceitável com 'ser'.
De maneira similar vejo a problemática com o ser/estar casado, com a diferença que ambas as opções sejam possíveis, mas, novamente, a depender de que exatamente me refiro: ao estado civil? Ser casado (por mero uso/costume). Ao estado num dado momento? Estar.
Não?!


----------



## S.V.

E talvez mais um caso, no qual sobrevive um uso antigo em português. _Esta Duquesa fué casada seis años con el Duque_ (1549); _en el tiempo que con ella fue casado_ (1535); _durante el tienpo que con ella fué casado_ (1480). Similar a 37.9j.


----------



## Carfer

Voltando à questão da suposta regra:
Eduardo Portella, ministro da Educação do Brasil no ocaso da ditadura militar, disse numa entrevista: _'Eu não sou ministro, estou ministro'._ Como a frase foi proferida no seu último dia de exercício de funções, à primeira vista entende-se que se queria referir à transitoriedade do cargo. Mas só quereria dizer isso? A saída do governo foi o resultado de ele, ministro da Educação, ter apoiado uma greve de professores de uma universidade pública. Não é difícil admitir, por isso, que naquele '_estou_', além da referência à cessação iminente do cargo que desempenhava, esteja também implícita a manifestação da discordância política. Como também não é difícil imaginar que outros políticos a possam usar para, por exemplo, sibilinamente avisarem que a sua permanência no lugar está sujeita a condições que, ou são respeitadas, ou eles saem, sem terem de expressamente as mencionar. Afinal, só _'estão_' ministros. É evidente que o governante, enquanto está no exercício de funções, '_é_' ministro. Contudo, 'e_stou ministro_' carrega - ou pode carregar - sentidos que '_ser_' não autorizaria, como acontece nestes exemplos. Ora, tais nuances não se ajustam a regras rígidas, como é bom de ver.
Encontra-se a mesma plasticidade semântica na frase (extraordinariamente machista, é verdade) citada por um consulente do Ciberdúvidas: '_Eu estou casado, mas a minha mulher é casada_' (vide a primeira referência do meu post #9). Ou seja, "Sua Excelência" declara-se livre de qualquer obrigação de fidelidade matrimonial (é o que ele quer dizer com '_eu estou casado_'), mas a sua mulher está impedida de lhe seguir o exemplo. '_É casada_' significa não só que não lhe são autorizadas as mesmas aventuras como constitui um aviso à navegação: o seu estatuto de casada deve ser considerado e, consequentemente, os "corsários" interessados na caça ao tesouro não devem fazer ataques nessa direcção. O estado de casada dela não admite alterações, '_é_'. Ele, pelo contrário, '_está_' só casado, entendem? Neste caso concreto, pairando por detrás desses dois verbos, entre '_ser casado_' e '_estar casado_' vai, pois, todo um mundo, aquele que resulta de uma visão retrógrada da situação da mulher, da condição da mulher casada, da moral sexual. O suficiente, a meu ver, para deixar claro que, como dizia o Ari acima, o critério da escolha do verbo tem inevitavelmente de assentar na semântica, mais do que numa regra que nos tolheria a expressividade.


S.V. said:


> E talvez mais um caso, no qual sobrevive um uso antigo em português. _Esta Duquesa fué casada seis años con el Duque_ (1549); _en el tiempo que con ella fue casado_ (1535); _durante el tienpo que con ella fué casado_ (1480). Similar a 37.9j.


Efectivamente, o espanhol parece ter uniformizado a construção optando por '_estar_', o português manteve as duas.


----------



## Donn

Interpretação mais simples:  esses exemplos usam ser/estar para distinguir entre natureza e cargo.
Ele pode sair do cargo, e ser o mesmo homem, porque não é ministro, só serviu de qual por acaso.
Ele não é inteiramente sob o domínio do seu casamento, porque não é sua natureza, mas só circunstância - mas com a mulher, é natureza e não admite excepção.  (Que ele saiba.  ho ho ho)

Quero dizer que compreendo a explicação do guihenning, mas infelizmente eu não entendo a espressão "que só ela".  Eu esperava que _quando eu cheguei na cidade, estava morto_ queria falar da mesma condição em todo respeito, mas com ênfase neste caso no momento - a hora em que cheguei era tarde relativamente à vida da cidade.  Implica transição entre viva e morta, naturalmente, mas igualmente poderia usar "é morta" quando a dizer o que _não seja relativo_ a esta transição.


----------



## Carfer

Donn said:


> Implica transição entre viva e morta, naturalmente, mas igualmente poderia usar "é morta" quando a dizer o que _não seja relativo_ a esta transição.


Sem dúvida. Se eu disser '_Este Agosto Lisboa está morta_', refiro-me ao facto de ter pouca ou nenhuma animação (por causa da Covid e da ausência de turistas, por exemplo). Está morta no momento em que falo, mas não vai, presumivelmente, continuar morta. Logo, '_está_'.  Mas, se disser _'Lisboa é uma cidade morta em Agosto',_ quero significar que em todos os Agostos ela é assim, que é uma característica permanente dela nesse mês, logo, '_é_'. (Deixemos de lado a verosimilhança deste último exemplo, que só vale como tal. De facto, antigamente, e como ainda acontece com muitas cidades europeias, esvaziava-se em Agosto, mas já há bastantes anos que isso não sucedia, até à chegada da Covid. Não sei se é desejável que retorne à situação antecedente, que fez a vida insuportável aos residentes, mas isso já é outra música).


----------



## Donn

Realmente, "ser" diz todo isso - é característica permanente etc.?  Ou simplesmente que quem fala, não quer destacar esse cronologia, e se interesse só no estado atual?  Acho que concordo com guihenning "_a depender de como aborda uma situação_."

A nossa fala naturalmente pretende corresponder com a realidade, e podemos naturalmente inferir a atestada realidade do que alguém diga, mas eu não quero usar essa realidade para delimitação semântica.  A semântica não depende na realidade, mas na intenção.  Portanto, é difícil entender "ser/estar" explicações com "é característica", etc., porque refere aqui à atestada realidade, e deixa a intenção em dúvida, e assim a confusão crónica -- "que morto é sim permanente!"


----------



## guihenning

Donn said:


> Acho que concordo com guihenning "_a depender de como aborda uma situação_."


Sim, mas veja… eu e Carfer estamos dizendo exatamente a mesma coisa. A realidade é uma só, mas a maneira como me refiro a ela ou a que exatamente me refiro (característica x estado) pode impactar na escolha dos verbos. "*esta*r" estará sempre ligado a um "*esta*do". Uma cidade sempre morta nos meses de agosto sempre será assim, mas se me refiro ao estado específico num determinado momento, utilizo estar. Se digo "hoje a cidade está mortíssima" o que digo, na verdade, é: "o estado da cidade no dia de hoje é mortíssimo". É um estado localizado no tempo. Amanhã pode não ser assim. Assim, "Lisboa é sempre entediante em agosto" é uma característica, mas também: "_apesar de ser agosto, Lisboa tem estado numa tal animação..._" — isto é, concedo que apesar de não ser sempre assim, o estado atual/recente é diferente da característica intrínseca da capital.
Conclusões similares poderão ser tiradas de todos os exemplos dos posts deste fio. Entendo que possa ser uma pouco complicado de entender sendo nativo duma língua sem distinção entre ser/estar, mas garanto que não há necessariamente uma regra estrita e as ferramentas de que dispõem os nativos qualquer falante estrangeiro com um pouco de costume também poderá acessar sem muitos problemas.


----------



## Donn

Claro, em "a cidade está ..." fala de um estado.  Eu só procuro destacar que um outro pode dizer "a cidade é ..." no mesmo situação, e ninguém vai corrigir, pá quer dizer "está" porque ja averiguamos.  Se diz "é", é só evidente que não se interesse na transição, embora a cidade e o estado seja o mesmo.  Porque no fim não tem nada a ver com cidades e estados, é só como a falante aborda.  As explicações, regras ou não regras se quiser, erre em descrever o estado or natureza do referente.

No caso de mortalidade, talvez há razão, porque falamos de pessoa que de certa forma não existe mais, e por isso - aplicando atributo a que não existe - é natural que a transição é obrigatória de custome.


----------



## Ari RT

A questão restringe-se a ser/estar morto?
Minha opinião é no sentido de que o problema seja abordado do predicativo para o verbo, e não começando do verbo. É o predicativo que 'pede' ser ou estar. Não é o verbo que 'permite' esse ou aquele predicativo, nem é o verbo que 'significa' algo sozinho. Especialmente esses dois verbos.
O predicativo 'morto/morta', apesar de denotar uma situação definitiva, COSTUMA pedir 'estar'. Se for o caso de conotação, cada caso é único e não há espaço aqui nem competência para esgotá-los todos. 
Cabe a pergunta, mesmo da parte dos nativos: por que? 
Resposta #1: porque é assim que se fala, ponto. É assim porque é assim. Porque sim. Em italiano, o plural de _dito_ (dedo), substantivo masculino, é _dita_, substantivo feminino. _Il dito, le dita_. Por que, ora por que... fale assim que os italianos entendem. 
Podemos tentar montar ilações acerca dos porquês de ser assim, mas serão apenas ilações. Eu, que não sou autoridade no assunto (e por isso me sinto livre para supor), aventuro que haja uma correlação no inconsciente coletivo entre 'ser' e 'existir', este último no sentido de ser verdade, ser realidade, possuir atualidade. Se minha suposição estiver certa, a pessoa morta não 'é', não tem atualidade, deixa de existir objetivamente. Talvez por isso o inconsciente coletivo escolha 'estar morto', não por escolha direta, mas para evitar o paradoxo de 'ser' (morto) e (já) 'não ser'. Essa seria minha resposta #2.
No entanto, é uma opinião de leigo. Segura, segura mesmo, somente a resposta #1.


----------



## Donn

Se restringe-se, é a ser/estar casado.  Aparece que ele está casado, ela é casado, na opinião dele.


----------



## Ari RT

Até cerca de meio século atrás, não havia divórcio no Brasil (e em muitos outros países, mormente os de maioria católica). A pessoa era solteira, casada ou viúva. Não se dizia "estou solteiro", e sim "sou solteiro". Da mesma forma, Fulana "ficou" (tornou-se) viúva. Especulo que por analogia com "ser" casado/casada, uma condição (então) predominantemente permanente, de acordo com o 'main stream' moral de uma época na qual se esperava que o ser humano nascesse, crescesse, casasse, procriasse e morresse. Os costumes mudaram rapidamente, talvez a língua não os tenha acompanhado. Mas isso é outra ilação e me afasto cada vez mais do tópico ao buscar motivos para vozes que são fatos linguísticos 'above and beyond debate'.
Há coisas que são naturais para os nativos, que nem percebem por que falam assim e que tanto nativos quanto não nativos aprendem pelo uso. Em Inglês, os substantivos não têm gênero, mas qualquer criança sabe que navios são 'she'. O plural de 'criança', by the way, não é 'childs'. Algumas palavras fazem plural em 's', outras em 'en'. Quais? Posso especular acerca da etimologia saxã das com plural em 'en', mas não vou memorizar uma lista nem quero me tornar expert em arqueolingística, quero poder me comunicar usando a língua. É mais proveitoso aprender 'children', 'oxen', 'men' do que aprender uma regra que, como se vê do nosso ser/estar, talvez não resolva todos os problemas.
A 'regra geral' do ser/estar é aquela dos posts #2 e #3. Como se vê, a regra sozinha não esgota todos os casos, assim como a regra do plural em Inglês não resolve foot, mouse, sheep.


----------



## gvergara

Queria agradecer muito todas as pessoas que têm participado nesta discusão tão interessante, às vezes me surpreendem estas diferenças, considerando que o português e o castelhano são tão semelhantes... se este uso de ser casado é difícil para mim, posso imaginar as dores de cabeça para pessoas cuja língua materna não empregue dois verbos diferentes _ser _e _estar_... Acho que o melhor é simplesmente _saber_ que, à diferença do castelhano, em português podem se empregar ambos os dois verbos.


----------



## Ari RT

Esse tipo de discussão é sempre muito proveitoso. Se já é interessante perceber que nativos de outras línguas atribuem significados diferentes a algumas palavras nossas, mais interessante ainda é perceber que há ocasiões nas quais nós mesmos, por costume, por acomodação, por sei lá o que, decodificamos alguma informação de maneira que os demais consideram curiosa.


----------

